# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St John & U.S. Virgin Islands Travel Forum >  >  NYE in St John?

## Dennis

Looks like NYE in St John is gonna happen.

Looking at Gallows Point. Kinda of a condo complex/resort near Cruz Bay.

Any intel?

I know the beaches are supposed to be unreal. And it looks like day trips to nearby islands is doable.

Restos?

Bars?

TIA

----------


## Peter NJ

Gallows Point is very nice and a short stroll to town..Beaches are beyond unreal! Easy day trips to the BVI are recommended especially Jost van Dyke...
My favorite beaches
Hawksnest
Big Maho
Trunk
Cinnamon
Salomon Bay

They blow away anything SBH has AINEC

----------


## Peter NJ

A step below for a place to stay would be Lavender Hill and it might be half the cost of Gallows..Same neighborhood and bigger units

----------


## Peter NJ

http://www.lavenderhill.net/

----------


## Peter NJ

My last thoughts for you Dennis and I don't want to be punched in the nose...If you go leave all the fancy resort wear at home..All u need are khaki shorts and a t shirt or polo shirt and flip flops..For the Mrs a nice Sun dress or very casual wear..Nobody will be wearing linen resort wear...This is nothing like SBH and that's a good thing...I would tell you to bring a cooler of frozen food but I'm sure you guys will dine out every night

----------


## Dennis

> My last thoughts for you Dennis and I don't want to be punched in the nose...If you go leave all the fancy resort wear at home..All u need are khaki shorts and a t shirt or polo shirt and flip flops..For the Mrs a nice Sun dress or very casual wear..Nobody will be wearing linen resort wear...This is nothing like SBH and that's a good thing...I would tell you to bring a cooler of frozen food but I'm sure you guys will dine out every night




We've already had the conversation about leaving the Chanel and Jimmy Choos at home.

Hell, we may even be able to go carry-on!

----------


## Grey

> We've already had the conversation about leaving the Chanel and Jimmy Choos at home.
> 
> Hell, we may even be able to go carry-on!



Jimmy Choo makes flat sandals.  Just sayin'.  :)

----------


## Dennis

> Jimmy Choo makes flat sandals.  Just sayin'.  :)




Somehow I don't think this will be new news to her…..

----------


## JoshA

Dennis, St John is great, one of my favorites. Peter has given you some good advice. 

I'd add that the snorkeling is good for these days in the Caribbean. It's not what it was 20 years ago unfortunately. If that appeals, hike along Leinster Bay toward Waterlemon Cay and swim around the small island for colorful corals and tropical fish. Also, it's worth a long lazy swim to look for turtles in Francis Bay along the northern rocks. The well-protected beach there is probably my favorite for its glassy water and pelicans fishing. As my 3 year old granddaughter said, "This is not a good beach! There are animals on this beach!"

Hiking is good as well and is necessary to reach many of the best beaches such as Salomon. The national park runs the reef bay hike which is very enjoyable. The North Shore beaches are all breathtaking but don't neglect the wilder south shore accessible with a 4wd. I love the wild Salt Pond hike out to the southeastern point.

It's a very laid back place. If you think national park, you'll get it. There is plenty of civilization in Cruz Bay but it's US and Caribbean, not French.

----------


## Dennis

Thanks Peter & Josh.

This started on Saturday morning with an off-hand comment from my wife that we should plan an early January get away to St Barts. By Sunday night, it had morphed into a trip to St John for NYE.

We know it will be different but that's why Lisa wants to go there. *Because* it will be different. Better in some ways, not as good as St Barts in others.

She was in St John years ago for a work/reward trip and remembers the beaches as amazing.

 It will be a warm place for us to escape Chicago winter in late December/early January so I am all down wid it.

----------


## JoshA

If you're staying for a week, why not look into a villa?

----------


## Dennis

That's what I suggested but Lisa wants to have some walkable bars/restos nearby.

----------


## JoshA

Ah. OK, stick with Gallows Point and Lavender Hill then. Happy hour at Woody's can't be beat. Still $1 drinks, I think. Also, the Beach Bar is a pretty lively scene.

----------


## NHDiane

> Thanks Peter & Josh.
> 
> This started on Saturday morning with an off-hand comment from my wife that we should plan an early January get away to St Barts. By Sunday night, it had morphed into a trip to St John for NYE.
> 
> We know it will be different but that's why Lisa wants to go there. *Because* it will be different. Better in some ways, not as good as St Barts in others.
> 
> She was in St John years ago for a work/reward trip and remembers the beaches as amazing.
> 
>  It will be a warm place for us to escape Chicago winter in late December/early January so I am all down wid it.



Dennis, this reminds me somewhat of my last conversation with my husband.  We've done St. John once prior to finding SBH and it was many years ago.  We enjoyed it a lot...very laid back and no fancy-shmansy garb needed.  We were "younger" then and vacationed differently.  We stayed a two condo unit called "Cruz Views"...most likely isn't there anymore or has morphed into something bigger and better. It had a pool, somewhat comfortable beds and was within walking distance to what became our favorite hangout, the Lime Tree.  The condo over looked Gallows as I remember correctly.  Location was great...It was not in high season, however, which is when you're headed there.  It'll be a great "adventure"...the unknown is always tempting.  And as you said, WARM which Chicago ain't! Try not to compare it to SBH...cause it won't BUT, beaches are terrific and it's NYE....you'll have a blast.

----------


## griemersma

Grande Bay Resort and Residence is also very nice and close to bars.  Very nice condo's.

----------


## dalbys

Not sure if this trip has happened yet but if you go with the day trip to Jost try Singing Dog Sailing.  They were great!

----------


## katva

2 weeks til I leave for St. Thomas, and day trips to the other islands. I'm really looking forward to St. John. Great info in here  :thumb up:   A friend suggested I check out Caneel Bay--- she said the resort is beautiful, and nice lounge areas-----any thoughts on this?  My travel companions aren't the hiking sorts, so I kinda doubt we will going to the more remote beaches, but they sound sooo gorgeous!  Which beach would be spectacular but easy to access?  We will have a car, or course, but not sure if its 4 wheel....

----------


## JoshA

Cinnamon Bay and Trunk Bay are both beautiful and equipped with parking lots.

----------


## Peter NJ

Kat its really easy to beach hop on St John just get off the ferry and on a safari truck to your left as you leave the ferry...My first stop would be Hawksnest...then the usuals Trunk and Cinnamon...I would love for you to see big Maho but getting back might be iffy...Long way to be waiting for a passing taxi..The safari buses are cheap and fun...Have your camera ready for some crazy vistas...

----------


## katva

Thanks Peter!  But we WILL have a car, so don't have to worry about finding a taxi :)

----------


## Dennis

> Not sure if this trip has happened yet but if you go with the day trip to Jost try Singing Dog Sailing.  They were great!




We are sharing a charter with anther Chicago area couple and I'm pretty sure Jost (Soggy Dollar) is on the list.

----------


## Dennis

> Thanks Peter!  But we WILL have a car, so don't have to worry about finding a taxi :)




I waited too long to rent a car and now none are available. I also waited too long to make NYE reservations so didn't get my first choice.

What is this place, St Barths Jr?

----------


## katva

> I waited too long to rent a car and now none are available. I also waited too long to make NYE reservations so didn't get my first choice.
> 
> What is this place, St Barths Jr?



oops!  I'm staying on St. Thomas with an old friend who owns a place there --- she divides her time between there and McLean, VA--- so owns a car. I'm all set :)

----------


## JEK

Screen Shot 2013-12-31 at 9.00.36 AM.jpg

----------


## JEK

From Dennis -- "8 hours and 93 degrees colder and I'm home."
From iJEK -- Shoulda gone through EWR.

----------


## amyb

What a shock to Dennis and Lisa's systems.

welcome home

----------


## NHDiane

Dennis - if you check back here I'd love to hear a report.

----------


## Dennis

First draft:

Tom Crane is the coolest guy in the world:

DSCF0127.jpg

----------


## Dennis

Two great Caribbean Bars represented in this pic.

The t-shirt is still "soggy".

DSCF0126.jpg

----------


## amyb

Happy and relaxed and SOAKED too.  Adorable.

----------


## JoshA

> Two great Caribbean Bars represented in this pic.
> 
> The t-shirt is still "soggy".
> 
> Attachment 21933



Love that beach! Love that bar! Did you swim ashore with soggy dollars in your pocket?

----------


## Dennis

I had soggy dollars but didn't need them.

----------


## JoshA

How was St. John? How much are happy hour drinks at Woody's these days?

----------


## katva

I'm told this Soggy Dollar spot is on my itinerary coming up very soon!  Looks fun!!!!

----------


## NHDiane

What a terrific photo Dennis!  I have fond memories of St John and it looks like you had a blast.  Tom Crane is indeed cool and generous!

----------


## MotherOcean

Soggy Dollar and SJ is in our future too this spring. Looks like you had fun!!

I can't imagine what those temps felt like when you got back.

----------

